# My Girl Vida on my Old 67 Riviera



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Living da VIDA Loca


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice mural homie my ride is almost the same color and i got a nice lady on my trunk too


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Jan 30 2010, 04:54 PM~16462771
> *Living da VIDA Loca
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

did she pose for that homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

The color is from ppg vibrance O SO Orange, is the name. Its a color changeing pearl that will flop to green in some lights its a trip. $$$


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish she would have posed for that one!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Jan 31 2010, 09:00 AM~16467346
> *I wish she would have posed for that one!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Jan 30 2010, 06:54 PM~16462771
> *Living da VIDA Loca
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Any other Murals of VIDA ???


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Feb 13 2010, 06:09 PM~16603202
> *Any other Murals of VIDA ???
> *


there's a cutlass on here with her on the trunk lid.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 13 2010, 11:14 PM~16606077
> *there's a cutlass on here with her on the trunk lid.
> *











My mural on the trunk










Here is my cutty trunk lid not vida this is jessica rabbit from houston,tx just as nice though.


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice any one else blast up thoses murals !!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

more pix of the rivi dont be stingy


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

More pics of the 67 RivDog!!


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

that is bad to the bone damn. do you seriously get that big beeeish on three


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is a older pic when i first juiced it


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Who did you mural. It looks nice.


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

I painted the car and my Homeboy Mike Taylor from *Mike Taylor Designs *did the artwork


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is my brothers bike I painted (Mike Taylor airbrushed the clown)


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Live near Sacramento if anyone needs paint work?

I also get good deals on paint if needed? 

Let me know maybe we can work some trades???


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

damn ive never seen a big rivi on three, now im going to have to reinforce my frame :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Lets see your riv! upcoming project??


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

this one of the best looking VIDAS i ve seen , nice job


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Feb 17 2010, 08:44 PM~16645703
> *Lets see your riv! upcoming project??
> *


here ya go, startin on it as soon as the wagon is done hopefully this summer


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i just pulled my 67rivi in the booth today :thumbsup: did you paint it?if you did wasnt that front end fun to get off?lol 10 pounds of screws and a small headache


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

btw you dont know where to find the center rocker mouldings (the long one)do you?


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Heel yea the front end was a pain in the ass!!

No I don't know where to find that molding. The only molding I have that I'm gonna sell soon is the hood center strip. Original parts group just came out with a book for Riviera's 63-76 you might want to give them a shot.


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Feb 18 2010, 03:39 PM~16653861
> *here ya go, startin on it as soon as the wagon is done hopefully this summer
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Riv


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Feb 17 2010, 11:37 PM~16648746
> *this one of the best looking VIDAS i ve seen , nice job
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Feb 19 2010, 11:20 AM~16662299
> *Heel yea the front end was a pain in the ass!!
> 
> No I don't know where to find that molding. The only molding I have that  I'm gonna sell soon is the hood center strip. Original parts group just came out with a book for Riviera's 63-76 you might want to give them a shot.
> *


ordered that one a couple days ago


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

clean rivi bro. where did you get those orange seat belts at?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hittin3's_@Jan 30 2010, 05:54 PM~16462771
> *Living da VIDA Loca
> 
> 
> ...


bad azz!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

theres a few pics of my 66 rivi that im doin wont be ready till next year but lots to do after i do all the body work then im gunna mold the fire wall and the dash and then take out the 455 thats in it and put a fresh 430 and so on and so on but i do want to tell you that ur 67 looks real nice****


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 13 2010, 08:38 PM~17484508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill check for you but i think it was something easy like seatbelt.com If i find it ill pm you.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: cool thanks alot bro.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice trunk piece


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@May 14 2010, 09:08 PM~17495434
> *bad azz!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by family affair_@May 14 2010, 09:27 PM~17495581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good just keep going at it. It will soon get there. I"m a manager at a auto paint store right above Sacramento. When you ready for paint hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 15 2010, 09:48 AM~17498378
> *nice trunk piece
> *


 Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------

